# Sven Boss At Man City



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My feelings on this are vacuous


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

3 million a year for 3 years


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going by the level of success he's had in the past few years, and the standard expected of the club he has joined(no offense Man C fans) this could be a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

to be fair, he had a good club record didn't he??


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

He tended to inherit good teams and then leave after 2 or 3 years when they were breaking up. Only team he had a hand in building was Lazio and he left there after winning the league. I think a good club manager, but not brilliant.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Will reserve judgment until the first game







After all we need some luck


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Always got Nancy to watch if the football is really crap.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Alas said:


> Always got Nancy to watch if the football is really crap.


True I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating toast


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the capitalist game Griff .... new dodgy owner, high profile overpaid manager


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Who could Man City have possibily have had attracted with a better track record than Svennis? Best of all, he is a gentleman, exactly what Thug-u-like FC need right now.

He has a great club track record, some of the opinions on here have come from info gleaned from the back page of the Sun. Fact, Sven was successful at all his club sides, with or without money, look his record up, it's bloody good.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Who could Man City have possibily have had attracted with a better track record than Svennis? Best of all, he is a gentleman, exactly what Thug-u-like FC need right now.
> 
> He has a great club track record, some of the opinions on here have come from info gleaned from the back page of the Sun. Fact, Sven was successful at all his club sides, with or without money, look his record up, it's bloody good.


I did look his record up and I stand by what I said. He took over good teams for 2-3 years and then left when they were breaking up. The only team he built was Lazio from 97 on but they were starting to self destruct before he left. The one team that was not playing well or had a good squad when he took over was Sampdoria. Check his record for the 5 years he was there. I also said he was a good club manager, but not a brilliant one.

And one other thing - I don't read the Sun or look at the pictures.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Alas said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Who could Man City have possibily have had attracted with a better track record than Svennis? Best of all, he is a gentleman, exactly what Thug-u-like FC need right now.
> ...


Why not? I do.









Sven's club record

His record is a lot better than good, how many have a better record over a comparable period with so many clubs. Capello? Maybe but I can't think of anybody else. He's proven top coach but with the baggage of an ex-England manager that's all.

I admire him for really putting his reputation on the line this time becuae Man City a real shambles and kick-off is not far away.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I admire him for really putting his reputation on the line this time becuae Man City a real shambles and kick-off is not far away.


In a way it's not that much of a risk as not too much is expected of Man City. Bit like the Newcastle situation where the only real expectation for success comes from the fans.

I am just amazed that he has decided to stay in English football with the ridiculous amount of abuse he took as England manager. Anyone who takes the England job on automatically got my admiration as you know what will happen when they lose or draw a couple of games. He certainly doesn't need the money(unless Nancy told him to take it).

Maybe there were no other job offers for him to take.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think your right Alasdair, I can't understand, after his constant maoning about the british press, why he has stayed here.

Perhaps Man city is the only "big" club in europe who made him an offer.

I think I could put up with the news of the worlds worst for 3 million a year.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Welcome to the capitalist game Griff .... new dodgy owner, high profile overpaid manager












Yes...it's all about money, money, money, money


----------

